# Wasp Help



## jane99 (May 17, 2010)

I've heard that spraying them with water, or hairspray, can slow them down long enough to squash them. However, can't say that I've tried either. I had some recently when workers were gutting an upper story room, but I just waited patiently until they landed somewhere in reach and then I whacked them. Best to kill 'em with the first whack, though, I'd wager. Happy hunting!


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I use wasp & hornet sprays of various brands. You can spray them and their nests from a safe distance.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Watch them for awhile. See if you can figure out where their nests are.

Then wait for a cold day to deal with them. They will be sluggish then.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The mud dome/tube/pack that you saw was from a mud dauber wasp. These are incubation chambers. The opening indicates that it/they emerged and left. It is not a nest. If you pick at it, you may find dead spiders inside as the adult female that built it and laid the eggs put the spiders there for offspring to feed on. The wasps you see around your door may simply be co-incidental to the mud dauber pack. 

Mud dauber wasps are basically harmless. They can sting, but have no aggression behavior. They are actually beneficial.

The wasps you see may be looking to build a paper nest. Keep harassing them, as they like the environment there. Make them dislike it. The consistent water spraying idea is good, but be consistent.


----------

